# Forthcoming Holman NKJV larger print editions



## Berean (Mar 25, 2013)

For those here who are interested, Holman Bible Publishers is planning to release the NKJV Reference Bible in large (12 point), giant (14 point), and super giant (18 point) print on September 1 of this year. It will have a variety of bindings from genuine cowhide to imitation leather to something called “leather-touch”. All editions are currently listed under the appropriate type size in their online catalog.

Christianbook.com: NKJV Giant Print Reference Bible, Brown Genuine Cowhide, Thumb-Indexed: 9781433614040


----------



## JML (Mar 25, 2013)

Is it red letter? It seems all NKJV are red letter and I prefer Bibles without red letter text.


----------



## Berean (Mar 25, 2013)

John Lanier said:


> is it red letter? It seems all NKJV are red letter and I prefer Bibles without red letter text.



Yes, since Holman is publishing it. I too prefer black letter. Your best bet for black letter would be the Schuyler NKJV's from EvangelicalBible.com


----------



## rbcbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you for this notice.


----------



## KSon (Mar 25, 2013)

This is good to hear. I received an email from Evangelical Bible today announcing the arrival of an Allan and Sons NKJV (using the Holman text). Red-letter, 10pt font, and $188 is enough for me to take a pass. I am just encouraged that more good-quality NKJV options are becoming available. As Fred Greco once said, the NKJV has had the hard providence of being published primarily by Thomas Nelson.


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 25, 2013)

Bad as my eyes are getting, a Jumbo Print edition may be necessary.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Mar 25, 2013)

As your friendly neighborhood diabetic who can't see anymore, I really appreciate this information. It is really hard to find a quality bound bible with print big enough for folks with poor eyesight to read. And when did 10 point type become "big print." Big print starts at 12 point and goes up from there!


----------



## Berean (Mar 27, 2013)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> It is really hard to find a quality bound bible with print big enough for folks with poor eyesight to read.



Amen to that. Holman is one of very few publishers putting out quality editions in larger-print of translations like the HCSB and the NKJV. And at comparatively reasonable prices for leather bindings. The OP had the Giant Print (14 point) link, here's the link for the Super Giant (18 point) editions.

Christianbook.com: NKJV Super Giant Print Reference Bible, Brown Genuine Cowhide, Thumb-Indexed: 9781433614309


----------

